# So, who wants to go to Cuba?



## Carol C (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that things have changed in Cuba...and with the likelihood that travel restrictions for US citizens could be relaxed in the next year or so...who is hoping to go there? I've wanted to visit Cuba for the longest time, just to see the old architecture, the vintage cars still on the roads, and just to see how folks live. 

Are there timeshare resorts in Cuba now? I thought I had read that some Canadian resort developers were building there. Assuming RCI and other US based exchange companies aren't legally allowed to broker exchanges into Cuba's resorts, how does one search for any vacation exchanges to Cuba, if they even exist?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 26, 2008)

A quick Google search on "Cuba timeshare" turned up plenty of results.  So it sounds like there is definitely a fledgling market there.

Dave


----------



## brother coony (Feb 26, 2008)

I have also wanted to go to Cuba for a long time, Just for the food, My brother went in the early 90 , said the food was not fance but the taste was great, never went on a bus or taxi rented a bicyle and rode all over, (No Crime) the Island and loved it
I still kick myself for not going when Clinton was Pres.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 26, 2008)

My wife and daughter went there a few years ago on an University Study trip (leagal) over spring break.  It was quite a trip. Like stepping back into the 50's.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 26, 2008)

We wanted to see Cuba when we were in Grand Cayman but decided not to after asking tuggers what they thought.


----------



## silvib (Feb 26, 2008)

Some of the top Spanish hotel chains are already there, that might be a good way to start, or at least a timeshare that is all inclusive, such as they have in the Dominican Republic.  We would both like to go, it's not far from FL!!


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love to go.  I had not heard that travel restrictions could be lifted.  I thought that it was going to be business as usual there.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2008)

From what I've read and heard, they don't expect any major changes in Cuba or    it's relationship with the US, until the current generation of leaders is gone.


----------



## BevL (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a very popular vacation destination from up here north of the 49th, especially from eastern Canada.

I think I might see how things go politically before I plan a visit there.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Feb 27, 2008)

They replaced Fidel with Raul, Fidel's brother.  I don't think US's relationship with Cuba is gonna change any time soon.  I would like to visit Cuba but that trip in on the back burner.


----------



## Carta (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope it happens.... Count me in!!  Cuba is the largest island in the caribbean. There has to be plenty of great beaches. And it's a short trip from the US. (90 miles from Key West,FL)


----------



## nazclk (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cuba*

I would love to go as I understand the food is excellent


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cuba does not bar us from visiting, we bar us. If you chose to break the law, US citizens can travel thru other countries, Cuba will not stamp your passport. I for one would love to go but not at the risk of breaking the US laws.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 27, 2008)

Count me in as someone who would love to go!

However, a timeshare is not the way I would want to spend my time there.  Same goes for my dream trip to Venice, Italy.  It's just not the way I picture it.


----------



## Carta (Feb 27, 2008)

Neesie said:


> Count me in as someone who would love to go!
> 
> However, a timeshare is not the way I would want to spend my time there.  Same goes for my dream trip to Venice, Italy.  It's just not the way I picture it.


=============================

Just curious;; How does staying in a t/s affect your stay in Cuba?


----------



## Neesie (Feb 27, 2008)

I like Timeshares in the mountains at ski resorts, all over the beaches of Florida and Hawaii, but when it comes to a historical type place I am going to go for the ambiance.  In my experience most timeshares are larger properties away from the city.  (Nob Hill in SF & Gaslamp Suites in San Diego and a couple in New Orleans are exceptions).  

My dream vacation is Venice, Italy.  I can see renting at a small pension there.  I have no idea what my timeshare opportunities are there because I have no interest in isolating myself outside of the Venice I am going to see.

On a smaller scale consider Wisconsin Dells.  My family vacationed there when my kids were smaller.  The resort, Peppertree at Tamarack, was about 5 miles outside of the actual town.   It was large and spread out.  We had to drive everywhere.  It was nice but we would have preferred being walking distance to the little attractions in town.

When we went back a couple years later we booked a suite at a small motel right on Main Street.  Our kids were teens then, and could walk to the bowling alley, the fudge shop, the pizza place etc.   Us adults went to the local pub at night and were able to walk back to our room.  The freedom of walking and not driving was worth not having a kitchen and multiple bathrooms.  My preference.  It just seems that in older, established towns the newer timeshares are located further out.


----------



## pambroselli86 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Can't Wait*

I have been thinking for a long time it will be great when the govt there changes.  I like the money I earn and can not wait to spend it there and let the people there prosper.  I do not have any interest in sharing what I have with a tyrant dictator.  

:ignore: Sorry to get political but we all have the benefit of an open society, thus this unrestricted forum.

Paul


----------



## LauraS93 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd love to visit Cuba at some point.  And it'd be great to get my hands on some of their cigars!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2008)

pambroselli86 said:


> I have been thinking for a long time it will be great when the govt there changes.  I like the money I earn and can not wait to spend it there and let the people there prosper.  I do not have any interest in sharing what I have with a tyrant dictator.
> 
> :ignore: Sorry to get political but we all have the benefit of an open society, thus this *unrestricted forum.*
> 
> Paul



Wellllllll...You might want to review the posting rules for TUG... 

Discussions of politics, religion, or controversial social issues prohibited


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 28, 2008)

pambroselli86 said:


> I do not have any interest in sharing what I have with a tyrant dictator.



We Canadians on the other hand have no such qualms.   Canadians have been visiting Cuba in droves for over two decades now, and if the repeat visitor rate is any indication, they love it there!  In some places in Cuba, there is more Quebec French spoken than English!  I myself was there once back in 1994 and the one thing that still remains with me is how incredibly welcoming, friendly and generous the people were.  Interestingly enough, all the people we talked to (at least at that time) harbored no ill will towards U.S. citizens (a lot more Americans find a way to visit than I think most people realize).  When we wondered why, the common thread in their answers was that just because Cubans didn't agree with U.S. government policies did not mean that they did not like individual American citizens.  Their general response: goverment policies are not always reflective of the beliefs of individual citizens.  So true ... and I remember thinking at the time what a mature attitude that was.


----------



## MikeM132 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was there twice for several weeks at a time in the '70s. Unfortunately, I had to stay in one place and was surrounded by two minefields (one US, one Cuban)!


----------



## pambroselli86 (Feb 28, 2008)

Please accept my sincere apology.  I will be sure to mind my manners from now on.  Thank you Denise for pointing out my error.

Paul


----------



## merc (Feb 28, 2008)

There are shops all over Cancun selling Cuban cigars if you want to find one without going to Cuba.  As a matter of interest, waiting for our flight in the rapidly expanding Cancun airport, and watching the departure screens for a couple of hours, there were about twice as many flights departing for Canada as the US.  (Cancun and the Mayan Riviera set tourist visit records last year at a combined 6.3 million visits.)  Is this another place besides Cuba that Canadians visit more than Americans?  Incidentally, I am sure I saw Americans boarding flights to Havana from Cancun.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll wait until there's a direct flight, or at least a flight that doesn't require connecting in a foreign country for no good reason.


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 28, 2008)

merc said:


> As a matter of interest, waiting for our flight in the rapidly expanding Cancun airport, and watching the departure screens for a couple of hours, there were about twice as many flights departing for Canada as the US.  (Cancun and the Mayan Riviera set tourist visit records last year at a combined 6.3 million visits.)  Is this another place besides Cuba that Canadians visit more than Americans?



While I don't know any actual statistics, this wouldn't surprise me at all.  I mean, if you lived in Canada and had the choice in the winter to freeze in your boots or head south and lie on the beach, which would you choose?    All kidding aside, if the travel ads in my local newspaper are any indication, Canadians must travel south to Mexico and the Caribbean as often as they possibly can.



merc said:


> Incidentally, I am sure I saw Americans boarding flights to Havana from Cancun.



Also wouldn't surprise me at all.  Friends who visit Cuba frequently tell me that they meet many many Americans there all the time - must route through Canada or Mexico to get there, and since the Cuban immigrations officers don't stamp their passports, there's no record that might cause them trouble back home.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 28, 2008)

It used to be that you couldn't use a US Bank credit card in Cuba.  If that sill holds and you (a US Citizen) choose to go to Cuba, I suggest you get a Canadian Bank credit card or take a lot of cash (I'm sure that US Dollars are fine)

George


----------



## Carol C (Mar 3, 2008)

bogey21 said:


> It used to be that you couldn't use a US Bank credit card in Cuba.  If that sill holds and you (a US Citizen) choose to go to Cuba, I suggest you get a Canadian Bank credit card or take a lot of cash (I'm sure that US Dollars are fine)
> 
> George



How does one get a Canadian bank issued credit card if one is a US citizen?


----------



## travel bug (Mar 3, 2008)

As far as getting a Canadian bank card you would need to open an account at a Canadian bank.  I checked into this for an American friend of mine and they said she would need to come into the bank in person and have her identification with her in order to open up an account.  The bank manager did not seem to care that she was an American.

As a Canadian I have lots of friends that have gone to Cuba.  I have not gone myself but would like to question the statements said that the food is really good in Cuba.  They have trade embargos with lots of countries and from what I have heard the food is not good unless you go with the very top resorts.  Apparently the food is very bland - this is one of the reason that we haven't gone as we're good food junkies....


----------



## Pat H (Mar 3, 2008)

Some Americans are allowed to go to Cuba legally. If you were born there, you can visit and can bring members of your family. There is a lot of red tape and paperwork. You cannot use a US credit card and the Government tells you how much cash you can bring. You are allowed to bring back a $$ amount of Cuban goods and that includes cigars.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 4, 2008)

I also know people who are part of authorized religious groups who have made the trip.
(don't have more specifics than this but could get)


----------



## Judy (Mar 6, 2008)

I have wanted to go to Cuba since I met one of the first Cuban refuges who enrolled in my high school in Ft. Myers, Florida. Since then, every time I cruise the Caribbean I think how sad it is that we have to sail around the island without stopping.  Now I'm a senior and I'm beginning to wonder whether I'll ever get a chance to go  I was really disappointed when the US government stated that even though Fidel retired, nothing has changed.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 7, 2008)

You can always fly from Cayman Island to Cuba. Very short flight.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 7, 2008)

My wife and I have absolutely no interest in visiting Cuba.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 7, 2008)

travel bug said:


> As far as getting a Canadian bank card you would need to open an account at a Canadian bank.  I checked into this for an American friend of mine and they said she would need to come into the bank in person and have her identification with her in order to open up an account.  The bank manager did not seem to care that she was an American.



That makes sense, but I'm not right across the CND border so it's unlikely I'd go to Canada just for a credit card to use in Cuba. When I go to Cuba...likely in 2009 after a new administration is in the White House...I'll simply take cash.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 7, 2008)

Carol C said:


> That makes sense, but I'm not right across the CND border so it's unlikely I'd go to Canada just for a credit card to use in Cuba. When I go to Cuba...likely in 2009 after a new administration is in the White House...I'll simply take cash.



The embargo on Cuba has been in existence since 1962 under President Kennedy and was codified into law in 1992 under President Clinton.  

Any new administration may or may not make changes to this embargo, for that you will have to wait and see.  

_[Political statement removed.]_


----------



## brother coony (Mar 7, 2008)

TravleBug
The embargo is mostly a USA embargo Cuba trades with  just about all other countries, Plus trade with the US in 2007 for over $500.mil.(wheat and Grains mostly) in food for 2007 and is expected to buy over $600 mil in food from the US this year,

They Just have to use cash in US dollers, but there is no embargo with the US on food,
 Though we consume more food per.person in the US  than any other country we Import over 50% from other countries, My brother is a Chef, and know's good food, he went to UMAS 4 yrs  in Hospility,
says food is plain but good


----------



## cedars (Mar 11, 2008)

I have visited Cuba several times as a Canadian-it is beautiful country with a rich culture -especially arts and music in Havana.  The people are warm and friendly and most speak some English.  It is one of the most popular winter vacation destinations from Ontario.  The food has improved over the years but still would not be my main reason for going.  I have been told and read stories of Americans who travelled to Cuba through a third country and the US government found out and imposed huge fines.(one was on a retired teacher who had done an ecotourism bike trip).  I would not think it was worth the risk until travel sanctions are lifted by the US.  MaryAnn


----------

